# [Houston, TX] RPGer Meet & Greet on Saturday January 12th, 2008



## SirKerry (Jan 1, 2008)

There's going to be a general roleplayer meet & greet for the West Houston area on Saturday, January 12th, 2008 at the Pizza Factory on North Eldridge Parkway and West Little York Road. All gamers welcome. Starts at 11:00am, if interested in attending please RSVP at http://roleplayers.meetup.com/448/.


----------

